
How to Make Anything Signify Anything (2011) - benbreen
http://www.cabinetmagazine.org/issues/40/sherman.php
======
allenz
This article discusses the history of Bacon's cipher:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacon%27s_cipher](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacon%27s_cipher)

------
mfoy_
_S_ te _n_ ogr _aph_ y h _a_ s alwa _y_ s intere _s_ te _d_ me-- _t_ he a _r_
t of _h_ idi _n_ g thing _s_ i _n_ pl _a_ in sig _h_ t!

~~~
brad0
I thought you actually had a hidden message. I spent way too long trying to
find one haha.

~~~
mfoy_
Look harder :)

